# Giving the gift of Scotch...



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I live in a townhome community with a centralized mailbox station. I opened my box today to see that it was filled with a dark blue box that I could barely pry out.

On the end, in gold embossing, it said: 

"Johnnie Walker
BLUE LABEL."

Obviously, I wasn't sent a $200 bottle of Scotch in the mail. At least not so obviously.

The address label referred to me as "Professor," which I've never styled myself as. It came from Johnnie Walker and it said "A members-only holiday gift."

It was a small snifter with a "JW&S" logo on it. Clearly ideal for serving that $200 Scotch.

The card enclosed gave instruction to request a mate for the glass online.


----------



## charms (Mar 24, 2007)

Secret admirer? Secret neighborhood scotch club?

At any rate, that's sure better than 5 credit card applications and a grocery store circular.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

So what's your regular behavior that rates such a premium marketing device?

-spence


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

If you don't want it just pm me and I'll send you my address :icon_smile_big:

Sounds like you have a secret admirer!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Spence said:


> So what's your regular behavior that rates such a premium marketing device?
> 
> -spence


I signed up for their mailing list, and I've attended a couple of tastings, but I have done nothing to give them an indication that I spend a lot of money on their product, or that I would be inclined to.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

MarkfromMD said:


> If you don't want it just pm me and I'll send you my address :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Sounds like you have a secret admirer!


Sorry, Mark, I'm keeping them.  The one they mailed, and the second one I had to go online to request.

Once I ordered a JW Black in a bar, and the guy next to me paid for it. He introduced himself as a JW rep and gave me his card.

I don't think I gave him my contact information, and I don't recall him getting flirty... and no, there wasn't so much free Scotch that I'd forget such a thing...


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Miket,

I'm your neighbor in Atlanta. I'm also a professor. I think my bottle JW blue was sent to you by mistake. Seriously. At least invite me over for a drink.

P.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> Hi Miket,
> 
> I'm your neighbor in Atlanta. I'm also a professor. I think my bottle JW blue was sent to you by mistake. Seriously. At least invite me over for a drink.
> 
> P.


No bottle sent, just an empty glass in a pretty box. 

Once the second glass comes, if you happen to find your bottle of JW Blue, feel free to bring it over and we'll toast to our good fortune.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess that was pretty stupid of me to misread your post like that. Apparently I need another drink.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> Apparently I need another drink.


There was discussion of some Atlanta forum members getting together, but I don't know what came of it. Maybe we need to have another.


----------

